# Food question



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, my 8 month old GSD is on Fromm Large Breed Puppy and has been on it since we first brought her home. She seems to be doing awesome on it, shiny coat, good weight, etc. But it seems she is starting to become picky about it and doesn't eat it right away when I feed her. My brother in law was recently over with his dog and just to see I grabbed a few morsels of his dogs food and mixed it with my dogs dinner and she ate it all up. Does she just need variety? Can you mix two brands of food, or what food would you all recommend switching too? I did so much research when deciding to put her in Fromm and now I feel like I'm back to square one! Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some members mix different kibbles together and some members switch up the dog food every month. 

I try to stay on one kibble, I am feeding all of my animals Wellness. My Dalmatian puppy gets Wellness Complete Health Deboned Chicken & Oatmeal recipe. My GSD gets Wellness Core and my cats get Wellness Complete Health Indoor Health.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I fed Fromm LBP until Delgado was 1 and then switched him to their Four Star grain free line. Now I swap each bag through all their flavours of the grain free line and even my picky poodle never turns her nose up

She's old enough you can switch her and allow her to have some variety and still keep with Fromm if you wish. They have both grain and grain free flavours and you can switch between flavours without having a period of mixing which is a bonus for me.

Otherwise you can spice up the current Fromm LBP if you want to continue feeding that for a while longer. I use Tripett, raw eggs, coconut oil, olive oil, and warm water on top of the kibble regardless. Other toppers include sardines, yogurt, cottage cheese, carrots, apples slices, green beans - these are all just off the top of my head. They all have health benefits as well as making the kibble extra tempting for those picky eaters


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to feed her Orijen but it is a little bit out of our price range, would I be able to mix a small amount of Orijen to the Fromm LBP?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

From what I understand, Fromm makes food so you can easily switch them around.. (all the 4 star you can just switch, etc.) I am just not sure how many puppy versions there are. Though you don't HAVE to feed "puppy" recipes, you can feed your puppy "adult" food.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Would it be better to mix the LBP with the four star or could I mix Orijen with the LBP? I


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Either really, it's up to you on what you want to do.. honestly.. one is not better than the other, it's what you want and what your pup does well on. 

If you dont want to switch completely you could always add a topping to the food you want too. I probably went through 12 different types of foods for titan when he was a pup.. He'd be fine for months then would stop eating.. I just switch it up now in the sense that I have the same kibble some randomly I'll add things. He also get the time it takes for me to get ready to eat.. if he doesnt eat.. up ut goes til dinner. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah you can mix it with another brand. That's exact what you would do when you switch her to any different food - even puppy to adult of the same brand.

Venus went from Fromm large breed puppy to adult gold when she was 7 months. The kibble is much larger than the puppy kibble - she might just be frustrated because it's more work to eat those tiny bits!

I mix in Fromm large breed adult sometimes. My dogs like the change up. The 4 star line is too rich for Otto, that's why we're on adult gold.

Love Fromm, Morgan was a fussy eater, she was 7 before I found Fromm. She went from not finishing her dinner all the time to no kibble left behind - although she'd throw a couple pieces to the cat. She had coarse fur too, Fromm 4 star duck and sweet potato made her fur very soft. Really popped up her colors too.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Fromm recommends the LBP until the dog is 12-18 months of age which is what I have been going by, but it would be ok to give her Large Breed Adult, or any of the four stars? I just want to make sure I'm doing/giving the best food for my pup!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

We switch between all the flavors of 4 star Fromm, we have a very picky eater. And our girl is 5 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sslitovkin said:


> Fromm recommends the LBP until the dog is 12-18 months of age which is what I have been going by, but it would be ok to give her Large Breed Adult, or any of the four stars? I just want to make sure I'm doing/giving the best food for my pup!


It is ok to give a puppy adult food. Look at the percentages (Fat, protein, fiber, etc. on the bags and compare them if you'd like. I just did with a couple of the foods vs the puppy formula and they are virtually the same.. very small differences. I would say that switching between the four-star recipes might be worth it for you.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Venus' breeder said 7 months was fine but definitely ask yours. One theory I've heard is if you want them to keep growing or have a skinny one, feed puppy food until 12 or 18 months. 

I did NOT want that for Viv, she was a big puppy. Almost 20lbs when I got her at 8 1/2 weeks. 22" tall and 60lbs at 7 months and I called DONE, you are DONE growing! So she stopped.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I am thinking of getting Orijen LBP and mixing a little in weigh the fromm LBP and she how she does on that. What brand do you all feed your pups? Do you feel Orijen is worth the hype? I was also looking at Wellness Core Large Breed, there are so many different foods and it's hard to decide which is the best..


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Sslitovkin said:


> Thank you everyone! I am thinking of getting Orijen LBP and mixing a little in weigh the fromm LBP and she how she does on that. What brand do you all feed your pups? Do you feel Orijen is worth the hype? I was also looking at Wellness Core Large Breed, there are so many different foods and it's hard to decide which is the best..



Orijen seems to be either very good, or too rich for some of the dogs, I like Fromm for how easy it is to switch flavors without it hurting the dog, and it has never had a recall


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I feed Orijen and my pup loves it. At socialization class my puppy seems a softer than the other GSD in the class that are the same age. 
Though my last GSD was picky about food and he would eat a specific food for a short period of time then would stop eating. I would switch the food and he would be happy for a little while then I would switch back to the previous food. Vicious circle I tell you. 
I can only hope that this dog isn't as picky (seems some dogs will eat anything and others are snobby about food)


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

My pup's on Orijen. I tried Fromm, Castor & Pollux, Merrick, and Taste of the Wild, but mine does best on Orijen. I can tell the difference mostly in his coat and energy level. There are definitely a lot of expensive foods out there, but I feel like Orijen is one of the few that is worth the extra money because it has one of the highest and most diverse meat contents of all the foods I've seen. A lot of it can be personal preference though. I prefer as much meat as possible and absolutely no grains as well as a holistic food, so Orijen appeals to me. But it's always best to see what the dog does best on. If, for whatever reason my dog did better on Fromm than he did Orijen then I would feed Fromm. A lot of it can just depend on the individual dog. I've never had luck feeding multiple brands of food, so my suggestion would be to switch up the different varieties of Fromm if that is what your dog does well on.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I can't remember what the breeder had her on, but up until we got her I did a ton of research and decided on Fromm, so she has never been on another food. If it wasn't for her not being excited to eat I wouldn't have an issue with it, I think she does really well on it. I may try another variety bag of Fromm to mix with it and see if that makes any difference. I've been really pleased with them and love the fact that they've never had any recalls.


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

I almost feel like maybe I'm thinking too much into this! There are just so may foods to choose from and it's hard to know what is best without trying every single one!


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha, it can all be a little overwhelming if you worry yourself too much about it. I definitely was in that position when I first researched foods, but it never helped me figure out what was best for the individual dog. So now I judge whether or not the food is the right choice based on the dog's coat health, energy level, interest in the food, and of course the poop  If you try some different flavors and for whatever reason your pup just isn't interested, then maybe look into a food that they're more excited about. But often times just having more variety is what my dogs have been looking for.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not to throw a wrench in there but.. have you looked at Nature's Variety Instinct? Switched Titan to that because of his allergies.. then switching him to Canine Caviar when he's done with that bag. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I feed Fromm Puppy. Will stay on this til he's about a year then rotate the other 4 formulas 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Not to throw a wrench in there but.. have you looked at Nature's Variety Instinct? Switched Titan to that because of his allergies.. then switching him to Canine Caviar when he's done with that bag.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't, I just ordered a bag of the Fromm four star to see if she likes it before I change brands completely, but if she doesn't I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Sslitovkin (Feb 27, 2014)

mydogs said:


> I feed Fromm Puppy. Will stay on this til he's about a year then rotate the other 4 formulas
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does your puppy have any issue with not liking the flavor anymore? Have you looked into the Fromm large Breed Adult? I'm going to compare to the four star and see the difference, but I'm hoping I can just mix the Four Star with the LBP until she's at least a year


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He eats slow but just recently he seems to be bored with it. I do add toppers. I added egg yest and he had loose stool from it. So I will stick with the Merrick canned as topper and chicken breast or beef 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Acana has a kibble line you can rotate, the grain free four: Ranchlands, Pacifica, Grasslands and Wild Prairie.. a lot of people rotate those four flavours for variety/interest sake!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

How's he doing on the food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

